
Feds put heat on Web firms for master encryption keys - Immortalin
http://www.cnet.com/news/feds-put-heat-on-web-firms-for-master-encryption-keys/
======
tired_man
The master encryption key is as useful as a cupful of snot when it hits a
custom rom with a custom crypt module.

I don't care how many keys the fed gets from manufacturers. They don't have
mine :-)

